# PayPal Betrugsvorwurf



## Roba (13 Dezember 2015)

Hallo liebe Leute,
ich bin neu und wir haben ein ganz merkwürdiges Problem. 
Eine gute Freundin riet mir zu einer Anfrage hier. Sie hat Erfahrung mit Foren, ich nicht.

Zum Problem. Mit der Bitte um Eure Einschätzung und Infos zum Ablauf. Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt weiterhelfen.

Mein Sohn wurde beschuldigt, vor gut drei Jahren (13) einen PayPal-Account 
auf den Namen eines anderen (Mitschülers) eröffnet zu haben. 
Damit soll er gut eineinhalb Jahre nach Eröffnung (Sommer 2014) zwei Artikel bei einem chinesischen Spiel-Key Laden gekauft haben. 
Einer davon wurde gleich storniert und der Händler wies eine Rückzahlung an. 
Da das Bankkonto nicht ausreichend Guthaben hatte, wurde die Mutter des Schülers von der Bank angerufen. 
Die Mutter sprach den Sohn an. Er wisse von nichts.
Es wurde Anzeige erstattet. 
Zunächst gegen Unbekannt. Aber man sah auf den Kontoauszügen die E-Mail-Adresse meines Sohnes.

Mein Sohn hingegen berichtete, daß der Junge ihn damals um die Einrichtung gebeten habe 
(auch noch eins bei Moneybookers). 
Er habe das dann soweit gemacht, irgendwann den Code und den Betrag von der PayPal-Überweisung von dem Jungen erhalten und die Registrierung vollendet. 
Der Junge habe damit auch gleich was gekauft.
Er selbst habe nie etwas über dieses Konto bezahlt. 
Das glauben wir ihm. Nicht weil wir als Eltern dem Sohn eben alles glauben, sondern weil er einen solchen Zugriff nicht braucht und weil es auch nie Mails mit Lieferungen von Keys an ihn gegeben hat, die in dem Zeitraum liegen.

Monate später forderte mein Sohn bei dem Jungen für den Austausch irgendwelcher Apps und eines Launchers eine Zahlung an, die kam auch. 
Doch der Junge meldete sich sofort und fragte, ob man das rückgängig machen könne. 
Er habe Ärger bekommen. 
Er würde lieber bar zahlen. 
Also schickte mein Sohn das Geld wieder zurück.


Die von meinem Sohn dafür genutzte E-Mail-Adresse verwendete er praktisch selbst gar nicht mehr, beachtete Nachrichten dort auch nicht. (War mal für Schüler-VZ eingerichtet worden, die es irgendwann nicht mehr gab.)
Erst nach der Anzeige haben wir in diesen E-Mail-Account geguckt und ein paar Mails gefunden. 
Zu denen komme ich später noch.
Meine Frau und ich haben von PayPal keine Ahnung.
Unsere Freudin hielt die Aussagen des anderen Jungen von Beginn an für nicht glaubwürdig, 
weil das nicht zu den Abläufen bei PayPal paßt.
Sie riet uns, die Polizei darauf aufmerksam zu machen, daß der Junge wohl einen Bestätigungscode vom Kontoauszug weitergeben haben dürfte. Jedenfalls wenn es um einen so langen Zeitraum gehe.
Das brachte ich bei der Polizei auch vor. Die bestellte den anderen Jungen wieder ein.
Der berief sich darauf, daß das so lange her sei, er sei damals sehr naiv gewesen. Unser Sohn habe ihn bestimmt dahingehend manipuliert, die Daten rauszugeben. Er habe aber sicher nicht mit unserem Sohn ein PayPal-Konto eingerichtet.

Nun liegt uns die Akte vor und dazu habe ich Fragen.
Wir wissen, daß es eine Bestätigung für SEPA kurz vor dem Kauf gegeben hat.
Dann passiert dies in dieser Reihenfolge:
1. Kauf 1
2. Kauf 2 am nächsten Tag.
3. Rückerstattung des Verkäufers von einem der Käufe.
4. Anschriftänderung bei PayPal.
5. Ihr Konto wurde eingeschränkt. Sie müssen sich verifizieren.
6. Sie haben vor kurzem einen Fremdzugriff gemeldet. Fall-Nr..xxxxxx
7. Ihr Konto ist eingeschränkt.
8. Ihr Konto ist im Minus...
9. Ihr Konto ist im Minus...
So geht es weiter.
Später kam Inkasso-Schreiben an den Jungen.

Bei der Anzeige gab der Junge an, er habe sich gleich mit PayPal in Verbindung gesezt. 
Wie steht nicht im Protokoll.
Man hätte ihm gesagt, wer der E-Mail-Anbieter ist, mit dem sein Bankkonto verknüpft sei.
Man hätte ihm gesagt, es sei eine falsche Hausnummer angegeben worden (Von der Anschriftenänderung hat man ihm nichts gesagt.)
Man hat ihm gesagt, wann das Konto eröffnet worden sei.
Seine Mutter gab an, sie habe ein Fallnummer. 
Wie die mitgeteilt wurde, steht nicht im Protokoll.
Es ist aber jene, die in der Mail, die an das Fach von meinem Sohn gegangen ist, zu finden ist.
Den Ermittlungsbehörden, die von der Thematik ebenso überfordert sind, wie wir selbst, scheint die E-Mail-Adresse als Beweis zu genügen.

Nun meine Fragen:
Wie kann man PayPal kontaktieren, wenn man kein PayPal-Konto hat und welche Auskünfte bekommt man dann?
Würde PayPal bei dieser Meldung dann noch an die kompromittierte E-Mail-Adresse diese Mails senden?
Ist das glaubwürdig, was der Junge da schildert?

Ich wäre über einen Austausch sehr dankbar.

Gruß 
Roba




​


----------



## Hippo (13 Dezember 2015)

Roba schrieb:


> Mein Sohn wurde beschuldigt, vor gut drei Jahren (13) einen PayPal-Account
> auf den Namen eines anderen (Mitschülers) eröffnet zu haben.


Damals 13 oder heute? Wieso macht der Kumpel das nicht selber?



Roba schrieb:


> Damit soll er gut eineinhalb Jahre nach Eröffnung (Sommer 2014) zwei Artikel bei einem chinesischen Spiel-Key Laden gekauft haben.
> Einer davon wurde gleich storniert und der Händler wies eine Rückzahlung an.


der Kumpel oder Dein Junior?



Roba schrieb:


> Da das Bankkonto nicht ausreichend Guthaben hatte, wurde die Mutter des Schülers von der Bank angerufen.
> Die Mutter sprach den Sohn an. Er wisse von nichts.


Wem gehört das (Bank)Konto?
Junior, Kumpel oder gar Kumpelmama?



Roba schrieb:


> Mein Sohn hingegen berichtete, daß der Junge ihn damals um die Einrichtung gebeten habe
> (auch noch eins bei Moneybookers).
> Er habe das dann soweit gemacht, irgendwann den Code und den Betrag von der PayPal-Überweisung von dem Jungen erhalten und die Registrierung vollendet.


Wie geht das was zu kaufen ohne daß das Konto scharf geschaltet ist?



Roba schrieb:


> Der Junge habe damit auch gleich was gekauft.
> Er selbst habe nie etwas über dieses Konto bezahlt.
> Das glauben wir ihm. Nicht weil wir als Eltern dem Sohn eben alles glauben, sondern weil er einen solchen Zugriff nicht braucht und weil es auch nie Mails mit Lieferungen von Keys an ihn gegeben hat, die in dem Zeitraum liegen.


Das sollte sich doch nachvollziehen lassen WER wann Mails von WEM bekommen hat



Roba schrieb:


> Monate später forderte mein Sohn bei dem Jungen für den Austausch irgendwelcher Apps und eines Launchers eine Zahlung an, die kam auch.


D.h. Kumpel konnte eigenständig irgendwo im Netz bestellen und das von Jr. auf Kumpelnamen eröffnete Paypal-Konto belasten das wiederum das Girokonto (von wem) belastet hat?



Roba schrieb:


> Doch der Junge meldete sich sofort und fragte, ob man das rückgängig machen könne.
> Er habe Ärger bekommen.
> Er würde lieber bar zahlen.
> Also schickte mein Sohn das Geld wieder zurück.


Ärger mit wem? Und wieso soll Jr. eine Bestellung von Kumpel rückgängig machen (können)
Der Punkt hier kommt mir sehr dubios vor



Roba schrieb:


> Die riet uns, die Polizei darauf aufmerksam zu machen, daß der Junge wohl einen Bestätigungscode vom Kontoauszug weitergeben haben dürfte. Jedenfalls wenn es um einen so langen Zeitraum gehe.


Von welchem Konto? Giro oder Paypal



Roba schrieb:


> Das brachte ich bei der Polizei auch vor. Die bestellte den anderen Jungen wieder ein.
> Der berief sich darauf, daß das so lange her sei, er sei damals sehr naiv gewesen. Unser Sohn habe ihn bestimmt dahingehend manipuliert, die Daten rauszugeben. Er habe aber sicher nicht mit unserem Sohn ein PayPal-Konto eingerichtet.


Wie alt war Kumpel nochmal?



Roba schrieb:


> Nun liegt uns die Akte vor und dazu habe ich Fragen.
> Wir wissen, daß es eine Bestätigung für SEPA kurz vor dem Kauf gegeben hat.
> Dann passiert dies in dieser Reihenfolge:
> 1. Kauf 1
> ...



Ab Punkt 5 riechts gewaltig nach Paypal-Phishing. D.h. es hat sich jemand ganz anderes die Zugangsdaten erschlichen.



Roba schrieb:


> Nun meine Fragen:
> Wie kann man PayPal kontaktieren, wenn man kein PayPal-Konto hat und welche Auskünfte bekommt man dann?
> Würde PayPal bei dieser Meldung dann noch an die kompromittierte E-Mail-Adresse diese Mails senden?
> Ist das glaubwürdig, was der Junge da schildert?



Kontakt >>>  https://www.paypal.com/selfhelp/home  (selber lesen hätte Erhellung gebracht)
An der Geschichte gibts soviele Ungereimtheiten daß ich da keine Aussage treffen kann


----------



## Roba (13 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Hippo! 
Danke für Deine Nachfrage. Der Junge hat meinen Sohn damals gebeten, zwei Konten zu eröffnen, eins davon bei PayPal.
Damals waren beide 13 Jahre alt. Das ist jetzt bereits 3 Jahre her.

Ich darf dazu sagen, daß mein Sohn attestierter Asperger-Autist ist und es dadurch nicht immer leicht hatte.
Er kennt sich mit Computern und Smartphones sehr gut aus, aber wenn ihm jemand eine unglaubwürdige Geschichte erzählt, merkt er das nicht.
Er erinnert sich, daß der Mitschüler ihn kurz vor den Weihnachtsferien um den Gefallen gebeten hat, weil er selbst sich nicht auskenne, 
aber für seinen Bruder noch Weihnachtsgeschenke kaufen wolle. 
Daran erinnert mein Sohn sich auch nur, weil er noch versucht hat, dem anderen zu erklären, wie man das machen kann.
Der aber immer neue Erklärungen gefunden hat, warum er das trotzdem nicht selbst machen kann.

Zu dem Zweck der Einrichtung gab er meinem Sohn seine Bankdaten. 
Vermutlich auch den Bestätigungscode, den er nach der Überweisung von PayPal erhalten hat.
Das können wir aber nur vermuten. 
Eine direkte Erinnerung gibt es dazu halt nicht mehr.
Mein Sohn verwendete also seine eigene E-Mail-Adresse mit seinem Namen darin, meldete das an, 
gab nach den Ferien dem Mitschüler einen Zettel mit allen Daten und sagte, er solle die Daten entsprechend ändern.
Anschließend war die Sache für ihn erledigt.

Also: E-Mail-Adresse meines Sohnes, Name und Anschrift des anderen Jungen. Bankkonto des anderen Jungen.

Nach rund anderthalb Jahren, in denen der Mitschüler sporadisch Geld empfangen und gesendet hat (so glauben wir), kauft jemand also zwei Spielekeys oder 
Game Cards.
Von einem chinesischen Verkäufer. Großer Laden.
Es wird bezahlt und eine Zahlung wird zeitnah von dem Händler wieder erstattet.
Wenig später ändert jemand die Anschrift des Mitschülers. 
Gleich am nächsten Tag nach der Adressänderung erhält die Mutter des Mitschülers einen Anruf von der Bank, weil das Konto nicht gedeckt ist.
Das war im Sommer 2014.


Wie man PayPal kontaktieren kann, habe ich da gelesen und mich auch durchgeklickt, aber das sagt mir nicht, ob das stimmen kann,
was der Mitschüler behauptet:
Also Tag X. Bank ruft an. 
Morgens. Weil die Lastschrift von PayPal nicht bedient werden kann.
Mutter greift sich Sohn. 
Der sagt, er wisse von nichts.
Im Protokoll steht, er habe PayPal kontaktiert.
Aber nicht wie.
Die hätten ihm gesagt, wann das PayPal-Konto eröffnet worden sei,
wer der Anbieter der E-Mail-Anschrift ist (hotmail), die mit dem PayPal-Konto verbunden ist,
daß die Hausnummer falsch sei. 
Mehr steht nicht im Protokoll.
Die Mutter sagt, sie kenne die Fallnummer P....., habe aber noch nichts Schriftliches erhalten.

Hier frage ich mich also: Geben die solche Informationen raus? 
In der Form?
Ist das wahrscheinlich?

Der Sohn unserer Freundin hat auch Asperger, daher kennen wir uns.
Sie hat unseren Sohn gefragt, ob er sich noch in das E-Mail-Konto einloggen könnte, 
das mit dem PayPal-Account von dem anderen Jungen verknüpft ist.
Nach etwas Probiererei loggte er sich dann auch ein.
Es gab ein paar Mails von PayPal. 
Also alle Benachrichtigungen zu dem Kauf.
Zur Rückerstattung.
Die Änderung der Anschrift und dann die Mails, die Du für Phishing hältst.

Aber wäre es nicht normal, daß man eine solche Benachrichtigung von PayPal in echt erhält,
wenn erstens die Anschrift in eine gefälschte Anschrift geändert wird 
und zweitens eine Lastschrift platzt?

Wir konnten auch Mails sicherstellen, die zeigen, das Geld von PayPal auf das Bankkonto des Mitschülers überwiesen wurde.
Und eben auch die Mail mit der Fallnummer (Sie haben kürzlich einen unberechtigten Zugriff gemeldet), die sich mit 
der Nummer deckt, die die Mutter des Mitschülers bei der Polizei zu Protokoll gegeben hat.

Genau da frage ich mich oder alle, die das wissen könnten:
Wenn ich PayPal kontaktiere und sage denen, daß jemand ohne mein Wissen meine Bankdaten verwendet hat, 
um ein PayPal-Konto anzulegen, das er mit einer E-Mail-Adresse [email protected] de verknüpft hat, 
würden die mir dann als Anrufer eine Fallnummer fernmündlich zuteilen,
und gleichzeitig an den vermeintlich unberechtigten Nutzer senden?


die dann auch derjenige per Mail bekommt, den


----------



## Hippo (13 Dezember 2015)

Wenn überhaupt dann nur mit Abfragen aller Daten bis hin zur Schuhgröße. Eine Fallnummer - was ich jetzt mit einer Bearbeitungsnummer gleichsetze könntest Du u.U. noch kriegen - aber Finanzdaten?
Viel interessanter ist WER über dieses Konto WO eingekauft hat und wo die "Ware" hingeliefert wurde.
Ansonsten solltest Du Dir einen Anwalt suchen der sich damit auskennt.
Wenns ins Eingemachte geht dürfen wir Dir nicht weiterhelfen weil uns individuelle Rechtsberatung gesetzlich verboten ist.
Einen Anwalt brauchst Du aber schon um vollumfängliche Akteneinsicht zu kriegen

Nachtrag:Welche Adressänderung wurde denn da veranlasst?
Das war ein PP-Konto auf Kumpelnamen. Welche Adresse wurde anfänglich angegeben und in welche Adresse wurde das dann geändert?


----------



## Roba (13 Dezember 2015)

Ganz meine Meinung. 
Wer hat die Artikel bekommen?
Wurde aber nicht ermittelt.
Daß bei Mmogga eingekauft wurde, sieht man.
Daß die einen Betrag zurückgezahlt haben auch.
Unsere Freunding meint, Mmogga hätten vielleicht eine Ausweiskopie verlangt.
Sie führte an, es sei weder glaubwürdig, daß ein Fremdnutzer Geld vom PayPal-Account zum Bankkonto des Jungen geschickt hat,
noch daß ein Fremdnutzer einen Kauf storniert oder die Wohnanschrift zum PayPal-Account ändert.
Anwalt haben wir schon. 
Mein Sohn ist da ganz naiv. 
Er habe nichts mit dem Account gekauft. 
Damit sei doch alles vom Tisch.

In der Kanzlei ist auch ein Jurist mit Schwerpunkt Internet.
Allerdings sind uns allen die Hintergründe von PayPal nicht geläufig.
Für uns ist relativ deutlich. 
Der Mitschüler hat den PayPal-Account genutzt.
Er hat 2x gekauft und gemerkt, daß sein Konto nicht gedeckt ist. 
Einen Kauf stornieren können.
Nur dauert die Rückbuchung und die Weiterleitung auf das Bankkonto ein paar Tage.
Er wußte, was kommen würde und hat seine Anschrift geändert.
Nach dem Anruf der Bank hat er einen Fremdzugriff gemeldet - vermutlich direkt, indem er sich bei PayPal eingeloggt hat.
Dort hat er eine Fallnummer oder Bearbeitungsnummer erhalten und die seiner Mutter genannt.
Der Fremdzugriff hat sich für PayPal trotz Fax mit dem Beleg über die Anzeige nicht bestätigt und deshalb gab es dann im Oktober ein
Inkassoschreiben.


----------



## Hippo (13 Dezember 2015)

Im Zweifelsfall könnt ihr euch Paypal gegenüber noch auf die beschränkte Geschäftsfähigkeit BEIDER Rotzlöffel zurückziehen.
Da hätte PP eine bessere Altersverifikation einsetzen müssen. Weil daß 13j solche Konten eröffnen können ...
Nochmal - WOHIN hat der die Adresse geändert?


----------



## Roba (13 Dezember 2015)

Das andere Jüngelchen ist Sohn eines Polizisten. Das wir für unter 40 Euro ein Strafverfahren gegen meinen Sohn eingeleitet.
Da kennen die nichts.
Man bedenke: 1. Aussage des Burschen war, er habe von nichts gewusst.
Als unsere Freundin sagte, der Junge müßte unserem Sohn irgendwann den Code, der mit der Überweisung kommt, übermittelt oder selbst eingegeben haben, habe ich das bei der Polizei zu Protokoll gegeben und aufgefordert, den anderen Jungen dazu doch mal zu befragen.
Das hat man sogar getan.
2. Aussage: Er erinnere sich nicht mehr daran, daß er seine Daten weitergegeben hätte, aber er sei mit 13 noch so naiv gewesen. 
Er habe nicht einmal gewußt, was PayPal ist und habe sicher nicht seine Kontodaten für die Eröffnung eines PayPal-Accounts rausgegeben. 
Er könne sich aber vorstellen, daß unser Sohn so gewieft gewesen sei, ihm die zu entlocken. Unser Sohn sei doch auch ein Computerfreak.

Aber dann soll unser Sohn so blöd sein, dass er seine E-Mail-Adresse mit dem eigenen Vor- und Zunamen verwendet, 
die man dann auch auf dem Kontoauszug des fremden Jungen findet.
Und dann zahlt unser Sohn über PayPal Geld auf das Bankkonto des anderen Jungen, storniert einen Kauf und ändert dessen Anschrift bei PayPal?


----------



## Roba (13 Dezember 2015)

Zur Adressänderung: Es gibt von diesem Mitschüler offenbar einen Namensvetter. 
In Frankfurt gibt es also einen Jungen, der genauso mit Vor- und Nachnamen heißt, wie der Mitschüler meines Sohnes.
So wurde dann der Name beibehalten, die Straße und Hausnummer auch, aber die Postleitzahl und die Stadt wurde geändert.
Straße und Hausnummer gibt es auch in Frankfurt. 
Aber die gewählte Postleitzahl passt nicht zur Straße.

Kann das aufgefallen sein?


----------



## Hippo (13 Dezember 2015)

Also ich werde standardmäßig bei PP-Zahlung auf die PP-Seite geleitet und muß mich dort einloggen und die Zahlung bestätigen.
Die Frage WAS WOHIN geliefert wurde hast Du immer noch nicht beantwortet


----------



## Roba (13 Dezember 2015)

Das wissen wir doch auch nicht.


----------



## mueller1160 (13 Dezember 2015)

Wenn er damals 13 war, war doch ohnehin noch nicht strafmündig


----------



## Roba (13 Dezember 2015)

Die Polizei hat das nicht ermittelt.
Der Mitschüler hat bei der zweiten Aussage zu Protokoll gegeben, er habe nur zwei Accounts bei Steam. 
Es ging um zwei Game Cards bei Steam. 
Sie beiden Accounts könnte man doch gerne überprüfen.
Hat man nicht gemacht.
Waren aber auch eine falsche Fährte, denn der Mitschüler hat weit mehr Accounts dort.


----------



## Roba (13 Dezember 2015)

Hallo mueller1160 
Das ist wahr. Die haben auch einmal was angeschubst wegen § 263a StGB, wegen der angeblich unberechtigten Einrichtung des PayPal-Kontos 
und dann abgeändert in § 263, weil der Kauf der Spiele Cards im Alter von 15 erfolgt sein soll.

Unsere Freundin schreibt im Forum bei Ebey und sagt, wenn man da immer wieder sieht, wie ganze Betrugsserien im Sande verlaufen, 
könne sie sich den Ermittlungsaufwand für unter € 40 nur damit erklären, daß der Junge Sohn eines Polizisten sei.


----------



## Hippo (13 Dezember 2015)

Die Frage WAS WOHIN geliefert wurde hast Du immer noch nicht beantwortet


Roba schrieb:


> Das wissen wir doch auch nicht.


Aber genau DAS wäre wichtig >>> Anwalt anspitzen




Roba schrieb:


> Sie beiden Accounts könnte man doch gerne überprüfen.
> Hat man nicht gemacht.Waren aber auch eine falsche Fährte, denn der Mitschüler hat weit mehr Accounts dort.


Auch hier gilt für beides  >>>  Anwalt anspitzen



Roba schrieb:


> weil der Kauf der Spiele Cards im Alter von 15 erfolgt sein soll.


soll ...

@mueller1160 - ab 14 ist er strafmündig - da kann das sehr wohl eine Rolle spielen.


----------



## Roba (13 Dezember 2015)

hippo, mir ist noch nicht klar, wie man hier zitiert.
Die Staatsanwältin hat es nicht einmal geschafft, bei Microsoft (wegen hotmail) eine korrekte Anfrage zu stellen.
Auch bei PayPal nicht.
Beide mußten ihr erst einmal schreiben, wie sie das korrekt zu machen hat.

Erhalten hat sie dann Kontobewegungen auf PayPal. 
Irgendwelche IPs sind nicht vermerkt.

Dann noch die Anmeldedaten des E-Mail-Accounts bei Hotmail von Windows. 
Ob die IP dabei stimmt, können wir nicht nachvollziehen, weil das nicht mehr die heutige ist.
Allerdings bestreitet mein Sohn auch nicht, daß er an der Einrichtung des PayPal-Accounts mit seiner E-Mail-Adresse beteiligt gewesen ist.

Eine Auslandsanfrage bei dem Chinaverkäufer wurde nicht gemacht und steht auch so da.
Der Staatsanwältin reicht die Tatsache, daß die E-Mail-Anschrift unseres Sohnes mit dem PayPal-Account verknüpft ist.
Die PayPal-Übersicht, die besagt, daß der Mitschüler auch Geld vom PayPal-Konto auf sein Bankkonto verschoben bekommen hat,
hat sie ebenso wenig verstanden, 
wie die Anschriftänderung bei PayPal einen Tag bevor die Lastschrift geplatzt ist.

Unsere Freundin sagt, das Problem sei, daß diese Themen für den Normalrichter oder Normalstaatsanwalt zu komplex sind.
Es sei dabei schwierig zu zeigen, daß die E-Mail-Adresse eben nicht der Schlüssel ist, 
sondern die Bewegungen auf dem PayPal-Konto, die nicht zu einem Fremdzugriff passen.

Für mich bleibt aber noch immer diese Frage relevant:
Würde PayPal per Telefon die genannten Daten rausrücken?
Würde PayPal in Kenntnis, daß der Bankkontoinhaber und Postanschriftinhaber behauptet, 
er selbst habe mit diesen Daten kein PayPal-Konto eröffnet,
ihm eine Bearbeitungsnummer für diese Meldung zuweisen und diese auch an die Mail-Adresse schicken,
die angeblich dem "Betrüger" gehört?
Wie kann ich das rausfinden?


----------



## Hippo (13 Dezember 2015)

Zitieren ...
Gucken & Lesen bildet 






Zu den anderen Fragen tendiere ich zu "nein"
Und wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft keine Ahnung hat muß eben Dein Kundiger Anwalt die Arbeit machen
Und - gewöhn Dich dran - die kleinste juristische Zeiteinheit ist der Monat


----------



## Roba (13 Dezember 2015)

Danke 
Bei mir ist nur Gefällt mir und Multi zu sehen. 
Erst wenn ich das Fenster verschiebe erscheinen -Zitat und Zitieren.

Nur noch zur Information.
Es geht hier um ein vereinfachtes Jugendstrafverfahren.
Das bedeutet, so erklärt unsere Freundin, die im Fernstudium Bachelor of Law steckt, 
das nur einen kleinen Anteil Strafrecht beinhaltet,
daß weder Zeugen noch Staatsanwalt dabei sein werden.
Es ginge also darum, dem Richter einfach zu erläutern, 
daß nach irgendeinem Prüfungsschema nicht einmal die Bereicherungsabsicht oder die Bereicherung
nachgewiesen wurde.

Mein Sohn hat schon einen Termin bei der Jugendgerichtshilfe gehabt.
Wir als Eltern waren dabei.
Die Frau dort wollte sehr deutlich meinem Sohn ans Herz legen,
wenn er einfach alles zugibt und betont, 
es täte ihm leid,
werde das Verfahren sicher eingestellt.
Er betonte, das er nichts zugeben kann,
was er nicht gemacht hat.
Wobei wir von der Frau da auch nichts ganz Konkretes zur eigentlichen Anschuldigung gehört hatten.

Zu dem Zeitpunkt war das Verfahren eigentlich schon eingestellt.
Das konnten wir jetzt der Akte entnehmen.
Erst nachdem die Dame der Jugendgerichtshilfe der Staatsanwaltschaft geantwortet hatte, 
daß unser Sohn die Tat bestreitet, hat man das Verfahren wieder aufgenommen und 
postwendend einen Termin zur Hauptverhandlung gesetzt.

Den haben wir dann durch Einschalten des Anwaltes und dessen Anforderung der Akte gekippt.

Unsere Freundin und ein Freund von ihr, der bereits Anwalt ist, haben nach Durchsicht der Akte gemeint,
nach der sehr mageren Korrektur der Aussage des Mitschülers hätte ein einigermaßen umsichtiger Staatsanwalt 
so oder so eingestellt, weil die Ungereimtheiten so offensichtlich seien,
daß man von einer Lüge des Mitschülers ausgehen dürfe.
Auch das Hin- und Herspringen von § 263a zu § 263 und wieder zurück sei merkwürdig.

Ich werde den Jungen auch noch anzeigen und eventuell zivilrechtlich gegen diese Leute vorgehen.


----------



## Hippo (13 Dezember 2015)

Im Zivilrecht mußt DU jede Behauptung BEWEISEN können ...


----------

